# The Elderly and a Required Driving Test?



## Johnnie (Jul 16, 2008)

My SO and I have talked about this from time to time and it got me thinking, should the elderly be required to take a driving test?

I bring this up because the other day we were at an intersection along with an older lady, who was ahead of us. Well, she gets the green arrow to turn but doesn't. As soon as the arrow turns red she then proceeds but toward oncoming traffic. My SO and I just looked at each other and hoped she doesn't crash into anyone.

After that we started talking about how teenagers are required to take a driving test and who else should be considered.

I've seen the elderly drive pretty badly and strongly feel like maybe there should be an age at which they should have to re-test.

I'm thinking a re-test shouldn't be that bad, right? No? Wouldn't it make the roads, at least, a bit safer if an elderly person were tested to see whether they are capable of driving properly? This can be said for anyone who has a disadvantage when it comes to driving but I'm specifically stating the elderly because I'm starting to see more and more of them in accidents these days.






I'd like to hear your guys' views on this subject and possibly examples of incidents you've seen.

Again, I love my old folks and I just want them to be safe out there along with everyone else.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 16, 2008)

in oz, we DO have a driving test for the elderly. If you are over 85 I think it is, you have to do a yearly test.

I think it's completely fair - as you say, some elderly drivers do not have the same quick reflexes as when they were younger and they may not realise just how behind they actually are - or how their skills have deteriorated over time.

The test for learners in this country is very strict - there are 4 levels of license before you gain a full permit here! I totally agree - it's completely about safety and security. If you're a good driver then there is nothing to fear from having to complete a yearly test, is there?


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 16, 2008)

I think at a certain age you should be retested.


----------



## typicalblonde (Jul 16, 2008)

over here if your over 65 i think. you get a free bus pass so you dont need to drive you can go everywhere for free.. i think it includes trains too...not too sure...


----------



## Aprill (Jul 16, 2008)

I think there should be required testing every 6 months and a curfew, just like for teens, that the elderly should be on the road.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 16, 2008)

It's pretty neat to hear this issue is being resolved in your countries. Makes me wonder if it'll ever happen here in the States.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 16, 2008)

I wish they did have to take a test. I worry about my grandfather. He hired a lady to drive him and cook, etc, but he still drives! He is blind in one eye and still has a license. He has been a scary driver for years


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 16, 2008)

In Canada, there are various driving tests for the elderly:

In Ontario, written driving tests and vision test are mandatory for drivers aged 80 and older. It's the only province in Canada that requires extra driving tests for elderly drivers.

Quebec, Alberta, Newfoundland, the Yukon and Northwest Territories require drivers to take medical examinations at 75 and 80 and every two years thereafter.

In British Columbia, the medical exams begin at 80.


----------



## Darla (Jul 16, 2008)

i think there are states where additional eye tests etc are mandated past a certain age and especially if they had an accident.

this is especially an issue that hits home since my wife's uncle had an accident like this a few years before he died. He couldn't judge the distance a car in front of him was away from him and he ended up having a head on collision. He survived (as did the other driver) but his car was totaled and this ended his driving in his early 70s. but it was time. End result was my wife had to start driving him everywhere.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 16, 2008)

I LOL'd at the thread before I opened it.

I definitely do think they need to be tested often. A lot of elderly people just don't know how to drive. I've seen the two extremes, going too slow or going too fast, and all the inbetweens. Usually, I swear it's always an old folk doing this, they swerve a lot in their lanes.

I remember about this discussion when I had driversity ages ago. How teenagers/elders should have more restrictions on their license. I remember this one old lady, she didn't stop when a big truck was turning into the lane and you know how they warn about a wide turn? Her old ass kept driving straight, very very slowly but she kept going towards the truck? Big ol' dent on the side of the car, and she kept driving like nothing happen... so weird.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jul 16, 2008)

A retest wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 18, 2008)

I definitely think they need to be retested. One thing that I've noticed as i work in insurance is that obviously the young people are rated the highest and once you reach 25, it goes down and keeps going down from there. But once you start reaching a little past 50 rates start going back up because statistics show that the elderly are just as likely as a teenage to cause a wreck. They have slower reactions and for a lot, the eyesight just isnt what it used to be.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 18, 2008)

I believe in retesting. I have seen some elderly drivers that do just fine, but some are a danger to themselves and those around them.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 18, 2008)

YES YES YES YES YES!!!! I think EVERYBODY should be retested every 5 years in fact. The elderly, prolly yearly. Admit it, we get our licenses, develop bad habits and road rage, lack of respect for the road and other drivers.

Especially in Texas! I've seen so much nonsense on the road, sometimes I hafta ask if ppl UNDERSTAND what the signs and signals mean...


----------



## bia910 (Jul 19, 2008)

i completly agree! just 2 days ago i was taking my grandmother to a store and this elderly lady almost caused us to get in a huge wreck. she was leaving a small plaza and didnt even look to see if cars were coming before getting on the main road. i had to break so hard and so fast do avoid hitting her i thought my tires were going to give out.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jul 20, 2008)

I had to do a report once, for a law that you would like to propose for my govt. class.

The elderly driving one was the law I wanted to pass, my teacher was the deciding factor if the bill was passed or not and he denied it.

He told me that the elderly are the majority of the voters in the nation and if they cannot drive or get around because of that law then we would lose a lot of voters, he said something else which I don't remember cause I was pissed but it seemed pretty stupid to me and we definatley should have that law!


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pretty_pink13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I had to do a report once, for a law that you would like to propose for my govt. class.

The elderly driving one was the law I wanted to pass, my teacher was the deciding factor if the bill was passed or not and he denied it.

He told me that the elderly are the majority of the voters in the nation and if they cannot drive or get around because of that law then we would lose a lot of voters, he said something else which I don't remember cause I was pissed but it seemed pretty stupid to me and we definatley should have that law!

Are you kidding? I'm sorry but I think that's very lame. Too bad you couldn't find someone else to pass it, ya know.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif YES YES YES YES YES!!!! I think EVERYBODY should be retested every 5 years in fact. The elderly, prolly yearly. Admit it, we get our licenses, develop bad habits and road rage, lack of respect for the road and other drivers. 
Especially in Texas! I've seen so much nonsense on the road, sometimes I hafta ask if ppl UNDERSTAND what the signs and signals mean...


I agree with every freaking word I just read from your reply! I think that when you go to renew your license you should have to retake the driving test. I know it's inconvenient, but everybody needs brushing up on their skills.

PS, I've seen some of the craziest stuff of my life here in Texas!


----------



## KristinaD (Jul 20, 2008)

I completely agree...once you get a certain age, or maybe every so many years...you should have to re-take the driving test!! Absolutely!! My grandpa went to the DMV a couple months ago (He has macular degeneration that is making him lose his central vision)....anyway, we weren't expecting them to grant him back his license after taking his vision test (he can hardly see anymore), BUT they did!!!!!!!!!

He his stubborn in his old age, bless his heart.....he knows he shouldn't drive, but does it anyway!!!

I know it has to be incredibly hard for elderly people when they go through such difficult changes...and getting a license taken away is definitely one of them!! It's a major, major loss of independence!! But, if they're unsafe on the road...its better for the rest.


----------

